# How Do You Reset the OXYGEN SENSOR in a 2015 Nissan Rogue SL?



## Alby Dammed (Jul 9, 2021)

*Can anyone help me with the steps or lead me in the proper direction?
Thanks!*


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Alby Dammed said:


> *Can anyone help me with the steps or lead me in the proper direction?
> Thanks!*


Oxygen sensors don't "reset." With some of the later models with front air/fuel ratio sensors, the self-learning memory is erased when the sensors are replaced in cases where the trouble codes for them return after the new parts were installed and codes cleared. The procedure would be in the Engine Control section of the factory service manual. Nico Club's site has free Nissan factory service manuals to use.


----------



## OG_knight (Jul 18, 2021)

You only need to reset the AF sensor (before CAT)by doing the self learning through an advanced scantool that do active tests. But the O2 sensor (after the CAT) does not need to be reset.


----------

